# Piercings for trade



## Kphoenix (Feb 20, 2012)

(chicken) Lookin to put some new metal in your body? Help me out and ill help you out. I am trying to build up a new portfolio and get some cashflow or some new gear. Im a piercing artist, been doin it for years, but people are generally sketch to get a random piercing from a homeless dude, so i reach to you fellow squatters, if you are in my area hit me up and we can work something out.


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 21, 2012)

Where are you? Phoenix?


----------



## Kphoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

Ft worth Texas. You?


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hillsboro! Not too far.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 25, 2012)

Where did you apprentice?


----------



## Kphoenix (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm self taught. I've done all my own so if u need a reference you can check mine out


----------

